# how to fish the breakwalls



## fishinpete (Feb 3, 2006)

I have heard that some people do well fishin the breakwalls for walleye, I never have but I would like to. Anyone have any advice.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its real simple. near dark and after dark the eyes come in close at certain times of the year. just cast big crankbaits such as rapalas in sizes that are big like a 12, reel in very slowly. most guys like the husky jerks. after casting they give a sweep of the rod to get the lure to dive down a bit then reel in (they are supposed to suspend). i also like countdowns and lastly the floaters. keep the lure higher up in the water column. take a big net with a long handle and a light and be careful on the rocks. i havent gone in a while so the other guys can give some better info but that is the basics. good luck!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The walleye bite from the breakwalls wasn't very good the past couple of seasons. Back in the spring of 2004 it was phenomenal. I'm anxious for another season like that. Hardwaterfan was right about what he said. The colors you would want to use in the Husky Jerks are Tennessee Shad, Blue and Silver, or Clown.


----------



## fishinpete (Feb 3, 2006)

good time to try right now? or am I too early/late


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i heard the boats were getting a few again.so it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i use a blue usky jerk that has been my best


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Anything is worth a try, but I'd honestly say it's a little late.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I think the biggest thing to remmeber when fishing for eyes on the rocks is to reel slow, too many people reel fast. Take it slow and be ready for either added resistance to your retreive or a hard hit. I feel that with the warming water temps the bite from shore is prolly done, but you never can tell when a fish might just be in the area. Give it a try and good luck.


----------

